# Achilles tendon pain / tightness - fit question



## swonuke4 (Jun 24, 2008)

Recently got a bike fit. Raised my saddle significantly (~1.5 in - I know - should have known it was too low...). Also replaced saddle and adjusted slightly back.

Since the fit I have noticed tightness and slight pain in my right achilles tendon when riding. Left is fine. I tried to see if I was ankling, but it is hard to tell. I tried lowering the saddle. lowered it about 1/8 in, but had no significant effect.

I thought about adjusting my right cleat a little, but not sure which way to move it.

What should I try next?


----------

